# Desperately seeking in Texas



## plm (May 20, 2013)

*Desperately seeking a breeder in Texas. *

I have done an enormous amount of research to find the breed best suited for me and the adorable little havanese comes up
time and again as the perfect match for me.

The problem is, I have been searching for months for a breeder and just cant seem to find one in my area (Dallas). 
All the ones on petfinder just put up internal red flags for me.

I stumbled across this forum today (yay!)

I saw a few links in previous posts for breeders in my area, got my hopes up but unfortunately they do not have anything available. 
I have physical limitations that prevent me from traveling too far outside the DFW area so that makes it even more difficult to find
one of these amazing lil guys for my new companion.

Can anybody please help me find my perfect lil Texas companion??

Thanks for any and all help!!!

Penny


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

welcome Penny.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

plm said:


> *Desperately seeking a breeder in Texas. *
> 
> I have done an enormous amount of research to find the breed best suited for me and the adorable little havanese comes up
> time and again as the perfect match for me.
> ...


Hi Penny, welcome! I don't know of any breeders in the DFW area, but there are some breeders who will fly a pup to you. I'm not talking about those breeders who ship puppies... Personally, I would NEVER ship a puppy. But some breeders personally fly WITH the puppy to their new home. Obviously, there is an extra charge for this, but sometimes it's worth it, if you can't travel, yourself. I'm sure there are other breeders who do this, but one that comes to mind that I know does it is Yuppy Puppy in Florida.


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

My breeder lives in San Antonio about 6 hrs from Dallas. She does not have any puppies right now and won't for some time I think. But she's an excellent breeder with 20+ yrs experience and has her Havs all over the state of Texas. If you contact her, she can help you find someone with healthy well-bred Havs in your area. I know a lot of her Havs have gone to Dallas. Her name is Joan Little and her website is www.jolainhavanese.com. You'll find her contact info on there. Come to think of it she might be a member on this forum. Good Luck. Be patient and trust your instincts with places like pet finder. It'll be worth the wait.


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

Oh, I just thought of something else. Joan currently has a beautiful 4 month old little girl that she is running on. And you might be able to work out some deal with co-owning. At least give her your name and she can keep you in mind if something should come up. She virtually knows everyone in Texas.


----------



## plm (May 20, 2013)

Thank you for the lovely welcome 

I will look up the one in Florida ( I happen to have a friend in Florida that could possibly help me with any travel)

*Karen - *thanks for the tip on Joan. I did contact her (such a sweetheart). Still undecided on the little girl, so we shall see. no puppies that she knows of.

On another note, I visited a local breeder today and was appalled at the conditions of the poor dogs. That makes two here locally that I have 
visited and wouldn't even consider buying the pups. (honestly i wanted to buy all the dogs just to get them away from those conditions) 
I am so very cautious of making arrangements obtaining my new lil darlin from just "any" place. Especially after visiting these local breeders who 
don't even care that you come and visit to witness the lack of care of their babies.

I have never in my adult life owned a pure breed dog, always opting to go to a shelter and save a dog in the past. 
It saddens me to see these beautiful dogs treated worse than i have seen "shelter" dogs treated.

Sooooo my search continues, and one day i hope to post a proud mamma pic of my lil darlin on here 

Thanks again for the very warm welcome... for the tips and for any continued tips and or advise 

Penny


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Welcome and GOOD FOR YOU doing your research and visiting breeders!!
I'm sure you'll find your pup in the right time!!


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi Penny,:welcome:


----------



## plm (May 20, 2013)

Thanks Tammy! 

Thank you for the welcome Eddie 

I am currently talking to a breeder about becoming the mom to a gorgeous little girl. (keeping my fingers crossed!)

Thank you all again for all the wonderful words and making me so welcome here!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

plm said:


> Thanks Tammy!
> 
> Thank you for the welcome Eddie
> 
> ...


ahhhhh, can't wait to hear details! and SEE pics!!!! fingers crossed! :cheer2:


----------



## 2CuteHavanese (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi Penny, My name is Cassie and my mother, Lea and a dear friend, Lola, are breeders. We live in the Dallas area, Richardson, to be exact, and our webpage is 2cutehavanese.net if your interested. We also have a facebook, https://www.facebook.com/2CuteHavanese if you want to check out the daily side of of things. We just had litter from Kiwi and Toby. All three are females, two are black and white and one is a sable and sable. If you have questions please feel free to ask, but definitely check out our website first to see if that will you with your questions.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

http://www.erashavanese.com/havanese-breeders-in-texas.html have you seen this?


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

FYI~ I'm not sure why Penny hasn't followed up with this thread. But she got the puppy girl from my breeder and as far as I know they are doing great!


----------

